# Dog aggression after spay



## vicki dickey

I am not sure if this is the correct forum but here's the problem.
I have a 2.5 year old aussie that has been shown in conformation since a pup and has attended obedience classes and show n goes without a problem. When a new puppy was added to our home, Dani went into a false pregnancy. Since she did not have regular heat cycles and we suspected cystic ovaries we had her spayed. Three months after the spay I took her to a showngo and was shocked to have her aggressively trying to attack any nearby dog. In a crate or out she was ready to get any dog coming near. I left the show because I did not want a problem for any exhibitor and their dog or for us. I took her to the vet the following week to have blood drawn for a thyroid profile 5. It came back with all counts in the normal range. So I can rule that out. So what do I do from here if I wish to show her? The vet recommended prozac and training for aggressive dogs. I am not big on drugs for my dogs especially one that never had a problem prior to the spay. I also want to add she lives with four other dogs, male and female, without any problems. Worse case scenario is she will become just a pet and the show career will end.
Has anyone had this happen or does anyone have suggestions? Thank you.


----------



## Brian McQuain

vicki dickey said:


> The vet recommended prozac and training for aggressive dogs. I am not big on drugs for my dogs especially one that never had a problem prior to the spay.


 
Wow. Just drug em, huh? Lazy vet. Ive seen more than a few males and females become dog aggressive shortly after the snip. Diligent and appropriate training will overcome


----------



## mel boschwitz

Did you have thyroid levels checked with Dr.Dodds? Traditional labs don't really have the ranges right. 

There is a lot of research about problems that happen after a spay/neuter, including behavioral. Not that it helps you now. 

Drugs can help take the edge off but that's hardly a good long term solution.


----------



## Bob Scott

Not uncommon for a spayed female to become more aggressive but it's usually when they get older.

Also 20% incontinence in spayed females.


----------



## Nicole Stark

Bob Scott said:


> Not uncommon for a spayed female to become more aggressive but it's usually when they get older.
> 
> Also 20% incontinence in spayed females.


Ha ha. Alright Debbie Downer. Knock it off already. 

Vicki, I've had numerous females, all of which (except the snipe) have been spayed between 2-3 years of age. I haven't ever heard of this situation happening until now. But my approach, if it did, would be the last thing Brian said above. Might be something interesting to document and share with others too.


----------



## Dave Colborn

How old was the dog when last shown successfully? How old at show with aggression?





vicki dickey said:


> I am not sure if this is the correct forum but here's the problem.
> I have a 2.5 year old aussie that has been shown in conformation since a pup and has attended obedience classes and show n goes without a problem. When a new puppy was added to our home, Dani went into a false pregnancy. Since she did not have regular heat cycles and we suspected cystic ovaries we had her spayed. Three months after the spay I took her to a showngo and was shocked to have her aggressively trying to attack any nearby dog. In a crate or out she was ready to get any dog coming near. I left the show because I did not want a problem for any exhibitor and their dog or for us. I took her to the vet the following week to have blood drawn for a thyroid profile 5. It came back with all counts in the normal range. So I can rule that out. So what do I do from here if I wish to show her? The vet recommended prozac and training for aggressive dogs. I am not big on drugs for my dogs especially one that never had a problem prior to the spay. I also want to add she lives with four other dogs, male and female, without any problems. Worse case scenario is she will become just a pet and the show career will end.
> Has anyone had this happen or does anyone have suggestions? Thank you.


----------



## vicki dickey

First Dr Dodds is the one I contacted because I knew she was the best for this. The results of the profile 5 was sent to her and she confirmed all that her levels were normal. Since Dani had cystic ovaries and had just come out of a false pregnancy before the spay we can bet her hormones were all over the place. Dr Dodds did say sometimes it takes up to six months before hormones level out. We are in month five after the spay.
Dani was shown about two months prior to the spay and three months after the spay. The difference was unbelievable. She had never attacked other dogs or even gave them the time of day prior to the spay. Needless to say after you have spent 2.5 years training them thru open and knowing they are the best you have ever had, this was hard to take.
I am waiting for the six months past spay to end and I will take her to an obediemce class just to sit and observe with her. See how she reacts to the other dogs. Meanwhile I am taking her to nearby parks for walks where she can see other dogs in a distant. I still will not drug her as I prefer to work thru this with her.
I will keep you posted. I did talk to a man who trains S. Obediemce and he's said put a prong collar on her and when she reacts to another dog give her one hard correction- a big jerk upward on the leash. I wondered if Dani would think the other dog caused the pain and make matters worse. I might over think things. I wasn't sure about this and decided to see what all the trainers on here suggest. 
I will keep you posted on this. I have had several females and never had this happen, however, my other females I spayed right around 8 months before they came into season. Learning more about how it is better for them to have at least one heat cycle for their bones etc. Dani came into heat at one year then went in and out constantly which was the cystic ovaries at work. I would make the appointment for the spay and have to cancel it because she would come into heat. I would try to wait the preferred two months following the heat and darn if she didn't come in again. Finally the vet said we would just have to spay her. Perhaps this is what caused her problem. They need that progesterone after the heat to calm down and she didn't get it. I hope time for her hormones to disappear and regulate will be the answer.


----------



## vicki dickey

Dani was 2 years 1month when last showed before spay and 2.5 years when shown after spay.


----------



## Brian McQuain

Some dog aggressive dogs respond appropriately with hard corrections. Some go from ready to strike to demon possessed after a hard correction. If the trainer has seen your dog and believes the prong is the way to go, give it a try. I just went through this with a friends 2 y/o female GSD who became dog aggressive after being spayed. She took one session, with one solid pop on the prong, and life is good again. Is this an Aussie? I say send her on some cattle to work her frustrations out.


----------



## vicki dickey

I live in the St Louis area and if anyone could give me a good trainer for this I would appreciate it.


----------



## Dave Colborn

I dont know a good trainer but i would think finding one would put you on the right track to desensitizing your dog. 

My question was to rule out a dog that lacked exposure to shows as an adult. Could be the dog matured and brought this on, but either way training is the answer if there are no health issues.



vicki dickey said:


> Dani was 2 years 1month when last showed before spay and 2.5 years when shown after spay.


----------



## Bob Scott

In St. Louis I would recommend this training school.
http://www.yelp.com/biz/infinite-pawsibilities-st-charles
Owner Lyndsey is the owner and belongs to the WDF but seldom on. 
She's a Tom Rose graduate and has titled numerous dogs in numerous venues. 

For herding there is St. Louis herding Club that meets at Purina Farms in Gray Summit Mo.
Contact Terrasita Cuffie on the WDF here.


----------

